# SSH-Befehl: tmp-Ordner leeren



## noob (1. Okt. 2009)

hi,
gibt es ein Befehl unter Debian 5 der den "tmp-Ordner" leert? (nicht löscht)

Grüße


----------



## Burge (1. Okt. 2009)

jo

rm

wie in jedem linux/unix


----------



## noob (1. Okt. 2009)

Ich habe "rm /tmp" eingegeben.

Erhalte aber folgende Meldung:


> rm: cannot remove `/tmp': Is a directory


----------



## Burge (1. Okt. 2009)

jo klar wolltest ja auch nicht das Verzeichnis löschen oder?

das wäre dann rm -r /temp

Aber mal ne andere Sache, Root Server betreiben und nicht wissen wie ich ein Datei in dem BS mein Wahl löschen kann?


Die ist die Tragweite von solchen Server und der Schaden wenn die Kiste gekappert wird schon klar oder?

und nun ein tip am rande...

Wenn man schon ein tip bekommt dann evtl mal in linux console einfach 

man <befehl> eingeben.

Das ist die manpage so kann man sich solche sachen erlesen.

Rest solltest nun wirklich selber finden.


----------



## noob (2. Okt. 2009)

ach passt schon.

Danke für den Tipp.


----------

